# Adventure Path - The Shackled City



## Sebastian O (Oct 24, 2004)

Chapter One: Gone In The Night
Cauldron, Late Autumn, Just Before Nightfall

IC: Steady drizzle falls from the ash-grey sky.  The crowded, rain-slicked buildings seem especially bleak and frightful this evening, hunched together beneath the tireless rain.  A few lights burn in their eyes, but mostly their shutters have been closed for the night.  The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, as does the din of water trundling from the rooftops, splashing into dark alleys, and turning street gutters into rivulets.

A sudden, plaintive cry for help splits the evening air.  It seems to come from somewhere nearby.

Actions?

OOC: Please lead up to your character's response to the sound of the cry for help with a bit of recent background.  How long have they been in Cauldron, what have they been doing, why are they out on the streets on a chilly, rainy evening?

A short time in the city is enough for all characters to gather a sense of the general state of affairs.  Life in Cauldron is good overall, and people seem pleased with their Lord Mayor and town guard.  However, they are worried about a recent string of disappearances and robberies.  People have been taken from their homes during the night, and the town guard has been unable to identify the culprits, or or locate the vanished citizens.  Moreover, the victims' homes were stripped of portable valuables.  No place, it seems, is secure.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 24, 2004)

Philip trudges wearily along the street, cloak pulled up over his head to make provide temporary (and quite ineffectual) protection aganst the drizzle. _Bloody hell!_ he thinks to himself. _Does it have to be raining the day I walk into town?_ 

Shifting his backpack to a slightly more comfortable position, he walks on, trying to avoid the falling water as best he can, eyes flickering left and right in search of an inn which looks both cheap enough for his meager finances and safe/comfortable enough to stay in without having to meet either roaches or potential muggers. At the same time, he wonders idly to himself about the spate of disappearances and robberies one of the town guards had mentioned to him in passing.

The cry for help breaks into his thoughts and for a moment he wonders if he actually heard it. Quickly deciding to investigate, he hurries off in what he thinks was the direction the sound came from. He does not slip the shortbow off his shoulder, but keeps a hand close to it, in case it is needed. _Time to be a hero!_ he thinks to himself, lip curling in ironic self-deprecation.

OOC: I'll post any unspoken thoughts of the character in italics, to separate them from whatever he actually says.


----------



## Ry (Oct 24, 2004)

Kalte stands in front of some kind of shop, looks from building to sign, then shakes his head in disgust.  

_Words again.  Why can't they put a big picture of a sword on the front?  Hell, it probably says something like "Barneman's."  Damnit!  How am I going to find a weaponsmith if they don't have a proper sign!  _ 

Though drenched, Kalte is not bothered by the rain in the slightest, and chuckles to himself as he sees a miserable-looking local with his cloak up [Philip].  Kalte briefly thinks of asking him directions.

Then, suddenly, Kalte's glaive is in both hands, and his legs are moving fast under him - even before his mind really registers the cry.  The local from the street advances in front of him, though Kalte is moving at full speed.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 24, 2004)

Having been in town long enough to acquire himself a favorite tavern, The Golden Goblet, Thurgosh was on his way there to sample some of its wares and to ease  a paticularily dry throat he has had all that day. All in all it was looking to be an especially fine night for Thurgosh. 

_"Ale and women, ale and women, nothig gets me blood moving like ale and woman"_ he silently sings to himself as he walks down the street.  

"What in the nine hells was that!" he exclaims quite loudly as he hears the cry for help. "By Heironeous' swords, it sounds like its coming from around the corner." Pulling out his sword he roars and thunders off moving as fast as his legs will allow him too. As he is about to turn the corner he slows down a bit, mutters something under his breath, causing his sword to briefly pulse with a  white light, and continues on running to the noise.


OOC He casts magic weapon on his sword as he gets close to the sound, but before anyone else can see him.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Demetrius gnaws on a pilfered chicken leg, sitting crosslegged in a discarded and half burned wooden barrel. All of these people on guard makes the pickings slim, he thought. No mutton, no pies cooling in windowsills.

   Until recently the gnome had been squatting in an abandoned blacksmith's shop, then some concerned citizens, upon seeing lights and hearing sound (after all, he had to entertain guests, he had a few other gnomes and some halflings over over tea and revelry) he had been unceremoniously cast out into the street.

   With a frown Demetrius pulls a bar of soap out of his pouch and washes his greasy hands in an old pot of collected rainwater until they are free of grease and oil, preparing to settle down in a nest of blankets for a few hours rest when he hears a cry for help pierce the night.

   "One thing I cannot turn down," he says to himself, drying his hands on a corner of a 'borrowed' (and quite ornate) quilt, "is a plea for help. This soul hasn't gotten so calloused as to turn down a person in need."

    Cautiously the rogue peeks from his new abode for lookers-on. Seeing none he exits the barrel, sliding the lid/door back into place and padding off quietly [Move Silently +4] into the rain in the direction of the sound.

  OOC: Demetrius wants to approach the situation as quietly as possible to see what is going on and how he can help.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2004)

_"Ugh, does it have to rain so much here?"_ Aleria thought to her self as she walked through the city, she stops for a moment under an awning that provides partial protection from the rain. She leans her quarter staff up against the wall and attempts to wring out her hair and to examine it closer.

With a sigh she flips it behind her and grabs her staff. "I should have asked Kip for more of that lotion before I left, its going to be a nightmare to comb it out once I find a place to stay." Thinking of her mentor brought a smile to her face, for all his supposed crankiness he was a good man, he brought her in and treated her with care and respect.

With another sigh she walks back out into the rain. "First things first get a room and then tomorrow start checking out the elven sections, hopefully someone here will have some knowledge of her birth parents. More then likely just like the dozens of other cities that she has been to no one will no any..."

Her thoughts were interupted by the cry of help and instantly she brings up her staff in a defesive stance. She almost takes off towards the sound, but the the words of her mentor remind her that it wasn't unheard off for thieves to pretend to be the victim luring would be heros into a trap.

She pauses for a moment and casts mage armor on herself and then cautiously goes towards where the sound came from.

<hide +3 move silently +3>


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 24, 2004)

[OOC: Everyone moves towards the cry for help.  

Thurgosh successfully casts Magic Weapon on his longsword, but remember, the duration is only one minute...which may or may not be long enough to do much good.

Demetrius makes a Move Silently check: Roll 8+4=12

Aleria successfully casts Mage Armor on herself.  She also makes a Move Silently check: Roll 2+3=5, and a Hide check: Roll 2+3=5.  Whew, that's some poor rolling!  Sorry, Mimic!   ]

IC: While moving in the direction of the cry for help, the sounds of some cursing and a scuffle can be heard, slightly muffled by the rainfall.

The characters follow the noises to the mouth of a mist-shrouded alley, where they see three figures assaulting a fourth, who lies face down on the wet cobblestones.  One of the attackers lifts the victim by the hood of his cloak and thrusts him against a wall as another growls, “Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?”  All three attackers have their faces painted half-white and half-black, like a crude attempt at a harlequin's mask.

The third attacker watches the street for intruders, and he seems none too happy at the assembly of curious onlookers that has arrived.  To prove the point, he draws a short sword, and snarls, "Bugger off!  This don't concern you!  You too girlie, I see you creepin' in the shadows there!" [Yep, he spotted Aleria]

Actions?


----------



## jpwic (Oct 24, 2004)

"Eat steel miscreants!" Thurgosh shouts as he charges at the closest of the attackers.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 25, 2004)

Demetrius prepares his sling for an attack. He wonders if the painted faces are supposed to be harlequins or represent his deity, Olidammara. However, seeing the odds are three to one, he doesn't hesitate to try to help out the person in distress. The gnome twirls the sling overhead, building up speed and trying not to draw attention to himself.

[OOC: Ranged Atk: +4 (1d3+4, x2, 50' range increment, Sling)]

edit: added ooc material only


----------



## shilsen (Oct 25, 2004)

Philip is less surprised at the sight of the "mugging" than at the motley group of people who have congregated on the scene along with him. _What do you know - I'm not the only interfering busybody in town!_ 

Even as a husky dwarf with a shield as big as he is tall goes rushing by Philip, the young man smoothly pulls the shortbow into his hands and nocks an arrow. With barely a second's hesitation, he sends it at the attacker with the drawn sword [OOC: +2 to hit, or -2 if the target is already in melee with one of the other PCs].


----------



## Mimic (Oct 25, 2004)

Obviously spotted and with the lookout engaged, Aleria will move forward and attempt to cast colour spray on the other muggers if she can get within range. If she can't she will protect the flank of the two newcomers attacking the look out.


----------



## Ry (Oct 25, 2004)

Kalte briefly thinks: _How did this place get so crowded, anyway?_

But his hands and feet are already working.  The glaive swings down towards whichever of the 3 assailants appears most vulnerable to a charge, smacking him with the flat of the blade [+3 to attack, 1d10+4 nonlethal damage, Kalte's AC goes down by 2 until his next turn].  [Kalte has no hesitation to being only 5 feet from some assailants if he has to, because he expects them to flee - and he'll get AoOs as they run through his glaive's reach.  If Kalte can attack over the dwarf's head, ending his charge with a dwarf between him and his target, he will do so.]


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 25, 2004)

[OOC: Gee, do you think we're heading into combat?]

IC: Thurgosh's battle cry quickly squashes any hope at a diplomatic solution to the confrontation, and the other would-be rescuers quickly follow suit with weapons drawn and spells flashing.

In turn, the remaining two thugs turn their attention away from their victim, and, with practiced speed, they suddenly have short swords in hand as well.
"Your mistake," growls the first.  The victim, a youthful looking man, stumbles back against the alley wall, and looks over gratefully at his saviors.

[Initiative Checks:
Thurgosh Roll 14+0=14, Demetrius Roll 11+2=13, Philip Roll 19+6=25, 
Aleria Roll 6+3=9, Kalte Roll 20+2=22

Final Order:
1.Philip
2.Kalte
3.Thug 1
4.Thug 3 (the lookout)
5.Thurgosh
6.Demetrius
7.Aleria
8.Thug 2
9.The Victim

Please send a combat action post for your character, based on the above initiative order.  You may go with what you've already stated in your previous post, or amend it.  Try to include enough conditional actions/intentions to cover at least 3 rounds of combat.  The thug who was acting as lookout is about 20' away, while the other two thugs and their victim are 25-30' away.  The alley is narrow, only about 10' wide.]


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 25, 2004)

Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> [OOC: Ranged Atk: +4 (1d3+4, x2, 50' range increment, Sling)]




*Dragon-Slayer:* Shoudn't this be Attack +3, damage 1d3?  I'm not sure where the other bonuses come from.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 25, 2004)

OOC: For the first round, Philip will continue with the action described in my post above, shooting at Thug 3, the lookout (+2 to hit, 1d6/x3 dmg). After that...

Once the thugs are occupied in melee with the others, Philip quickly decides that it will be too risky to keep shooting at them. A quick grin crosses his face as he thinks of another option. With a split second's thought, he breaks into an (apparently) completely incongruous limerick as follows

Sure, you thought 'twas a deserted street,
And that three of you him 'lone could beat,
But you stupid muggers,
Your morons, you buggers,
Don't you think now it's time to retreat?*

_This should help my new allies a bit_, he thinks, knowing that the power of his bardic song will aid them in battle (OOC: +1 morale to hit/dmg, and saves vs. charm/fear, but only after he's been reciting for one round). He continues to recite, while remaining preapred to take another shot if the opportunity presents itself.

* OOC: Hey, I just made it up! Of course it ain't pretty


----------



## Ry (Oct 25, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> [OOC: Kalte charges the closest assailant, hoping to knock him down in one blow.  He hopes to take the fight out of them right away, and scare off the other two.  Nonlethal damage, with a charge.  +3 to attack, 1d10+4 nonlethal damage, Kalte's AC goes down by 2 until his next turn.
> 
> After that, Kalte will continue to fight with the glaive (nonlethal, +1/1d10+4), matching any steps in with a step back (again, preferably fighting over the dwarf's head once Thurgosh moves in).  If he is hit for any lethal damage, or any of the other party members go down, he will start responding with lethal damage (+5 to attack, 1d10+4 damage, even without the charge).  When any opponents go down, Kalte moves to maximize the number of opponents he threatens.  When his own opponent goes down, Kalte will take advantage of any opportunities to charge.  If Kalte is reduced to 3 or less hitpoints, he will not move forward unless he can be healed, but will also not retreat, even if he stands alone.]
> 
> With a side glance at the victim, Kalte ungenerously thinks _What did *you * do? _  as he begins to work on the assailants.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 25, 2004)

Demetrius glances over at the young human who has just burst out into a limerick and shrugs, unsure of why humans deal with stressful situations in such odd ways. 

  Focusing on the melee, the gnome targets the thug on lookout and lets the lead fly from his sling. After the this attack, Demetrius stashes his sling in his pouch and pulls out a sap, and starts swinging viciously (or as viciously as a 3' gnome can appear).


[OOC: Sling: Ranged Atk: +3 (1d3, x2, 50' range increment, Sling)
        Sap: Melee Atk: +1 (1d4, 19-20/x2, Sap (nonlethal))]


----------



## jpwic (Oct 25, 2004)

"Heironeous aid me!" Thurgosh yells as he stops for a second. [OOC: Casts shield of faith on himself, +2 deflection bonus to AC, AC now 20]. With that Thurgosh continues his slow but inexorable charge to the closest attacker. Upon arriving there he grabs his tower shield and starts attacking. (+6 attack [+5 if MW is worn off. 1d8+5 damage [1d8+4 if MW is worn off], 19-20 x2 Crit Longsword)

If he sees that anyone is about to drop he will let go of his shield and spontaneously cast a cure light on them then grab his shield again.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 26, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Upon arriving there he grabs his tower shield and starts attacking. (+6 attack [+5 if MW is worn off. 1d8+5 damage [1d8+4 if MW is worn off], 19-20 x2 Crit Longsword)




Shouldn't this be +5/+4 to attack, and +4/+3 damage?  You've got an extra bonus point factored in on each, and I'm not sure where it comes from.

btw, I'm giving Thurgosh two rounds before Magic Weapon wears off.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2004)

*Aleria*

Aleria watches as the two males charge forward and attack the muggers, not wanting to get in the way she will hold back and only attack anyone who comes to her. If she can she will approach the victim and try to get him out of the way.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 26, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be +5/+4 to attack, and +4/+3 damage?  You've got an extra bonus point factored in on each, and I'm not sure where it comes from.
> 
> btw, I'm giving Thurgosh two rounds before Magic Weapon wears off.




+3 str bonus, +1 morale bonus from Phillip, + 1 weapon focus, +1 if magic weapon.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 26, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> +3 str bonus, +1 morale bonus from Phillip, + 1 weapon focus, +1 if magic weapon.



 OOC: [Rules lawyer mode] Don't forget the -2 to attack due to the tower shield. I love those things for defence purposes, but that -2 is tough to take at low levels. [/Rules lawyer mode]


----------



## jpwic (Oct 26, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> OOC: [Rules lawyer mode] Don't forget the -2 to attack due to the tower shield. I love those things for defence purposes, but that -2 is tough to take at low levels. [/Rules lawyer mode]




Woops thanks Mr. Lawyer, I totally forgot about that. Does that apply to both hit and damage or only to hit??

Thanks


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 26, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> +3 str bonus, +1 morale bonus from Phillip, + 1 weapon focus, +1 if magic weapon.




Ah, okay.  Actually, that doesn't factor in yet, because Philip doesn't break out his inspiring limerick until the second round.

But that explains it.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 26, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Woops thanks Mr. Lawyer, I totally forgot about that. Does that apply to both hit and damage or only to hit??
> 
> Thanks




Attack roll only, not damage.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 26, 2004)

*Combat Results*

Round 1:

Philip reacts most swiftly, unshouldering his shortbow, and sending an arrow flying at the thug who was keeping watch.  Unfortunately, the shot is off target, and the arrow flies over the thug's head.

Kalte charges forward wildly, his hair flying about him and glaive slicing through the air as he assaults the lookout.  The blade of his glaive swings about in a huge arc and, with a loud 'smack', the flat of the blade hits the thug right in the chest.  His eyes go wide as he grunts with pain, clearly winded, but he manages to stay on his feet.

One of the thugs near the victim breaks away, and circles around Kalte, looking for a spot where he and his cohorts can gang up on the glaive-wielding barbarian.  He darts in to strike, but Kalte brings up the flat of his glaive, and gives him a solid thump on the shoulder for his trouble.  He winces, but still gets inside the weapon's reach, and lashes out with his short sword.  He manages to slice Kalte's arm with his sword, but the wound isn't very deep.

The lookout thug, snarling, darts in now, seeing his chance with the barbarian's attention focused elsewhere.  But, with amazing speed and presence, Kalte still swings his blade around to strike!  Mindful of the wound on his arm, he angrily brings the blade to bear this time, and slices the thug open across his chest and abdomen with a terrible wound.  Pale and shaken with massive blood loss, still the lookout keeps his feet, and manages somehow to swing his blade at the barbarian, but his blow is deflected by Kalte's scale mail.

Thurgosh, eager to join the fray, sees an opportunity since the first thug circled around behind Kalte...now he is within striking distance!  Mindful that the enchantment on his blade will last only a few seconds, he moves in and attacks, scoring a deep wound to the thug's shoulder.

Demetrius whirls his sling in the air, and takes aim at the lookout thug.  Despite the fact that he is in combat with Kalte, his aim is true, and the bullet strikes the badly wounded man right in the head.  This is the final straw for the man's body, as it gives way at last and he collapses into the street.

Aleria watches closely, her staff at the ready should any with hostile intent draw near.  Seeing the tight quarters of the melee, she decides against moving or casting any spells, as she doesn't want to put any innocents (or herself!) in harm's way.

The final thug gives an angry shout and rushes forward, eager to deal some damage to the upstart with the glaive who has interrupted their nefarious work.  Still, Kalte is up to the task once more, and the thug meets a buzzsaw; the glaive slices upwards into his chest and face as he approaches, dropping him in a bloody heap, with one savage blow.

The victim of the attack takes a few steps up the alley towards his rescuers.  You hear him pray, "St. Cuthbert, may your blessings descend on these seekers of law and justice!  Let their weapons aim true!"  Everyone feels a spark of the divine within, as the young man prays.

Round 2:

Philip, not wanting to fire more arrows, instead bursts out with a rhyme that inspires all of his allies to greater courage.
"Sure, you thought 'twas a deserted street,
And that three of you him 'lone could beat,
But you stupid muggers,
Your morons, you buggers,
Don't you think now it's time to retreat?"

Kalte, emboldened both by the cleric's prayer, and Philip's rhyme, makes one step back and takes aim one more time with his glaive at the last remaining thug.  The powerful blow strikes home, and the third thug collapses onto the wet alley stones, his life's blood spilling out and mingling with the rain water.

END COMBAT

The victim of the attack rushes forward now, smiling gratefully.  "Oh, thank you so much!  I am Ruphus Laro, of the Church of St. Cuthbert."  The young man's holy symbol can now be seen, hanging around his neck.

OOC: What will you do now?  All three of the thugs are bleeding out in the alley, and will likely die if not attended to.  Kalte has been reduced to 12 hp.

[Combat Summary:
Philip draws shortbow, fires at Thug 3.  Roll 3+2=5 (Miss)

Kalte charges Thug 3 (+2 Attack), Makes Nonlethal Attack (-4 Attack)
Roll 18+3=21 (Hit)  Roll 6+4=10 non-lethal damage.

Thug 1 Moves to Attack Kalte, incurs AOO.
Kalte rolls 13+1=14 (Hit) Roll 5+4=9 non-lethal damage.
Thug 1 attacks w/ short sword, Roll 15+2=17 (Hit) Roll 1+1=2 damage.

Thug 3 moves in to attack Kalte (flanking with Thug 1), incurs AOO (switch to lethal damage).
Kalte rolls 20+5=25 (critical threat), rolls 14+5=19 (critical hit).
Rolls 1+4=5, 2+4=6 for 11 damage.
Thug 3 attacks with short sword, rolls 8+4=12 (miss)

Thurgosh moves to attack Thug 1 (I took the liberty, since he was now within 15' range)
Rolls 17+5=22 (Hit), rolls 4+4=8 damage.

Demetrius attacks Thug 3 with Sling (-4 Penalty, firing into melee).
Rolls 15-1=14 (Hit), rolls 3+0=3 damage, Thug 3 goes down (dying)
Demetrius puts away sling.

Aleria: Readies attack with quarterstaff.

Thug 2 moves to attack Kalte, incurs AOO.
Kalte rolls 20+5=25 (crit threat), rolls 5+5=10 (critical hit)
Rolls 6+4=10, 6+4=10 for 20 damage.  Thug 2 goes down, is dying.

Ruphus Laro moves towards party, casts Bless.

Round 2:

Philip makes Bardic Music, for Inspire Courage effect.

Kalte takes 5' step, attacks Thug 1.
Rolls 13+7=20 (Hit), roll 10+5=15 damage.  Thug 1 goes down, is dying.

END COMBAT]


----------



## shilsen (Oct 26, 2004)

Philip lowers his bow and walks forward to join those standing among the fallen bodies. _Good thing these others showed up,_ he thinks, _since otherwise I might have been in big trouble._

As he reaches them, he makes a mock bow to any and everybody. "Philip Yendis at your service. Not that it looks like you gentlemen needed much help." Focusing on the ex-victim, he asks, "So, Ruphus, what did you do to piss these thugs off?" 

As he is waiting for an answer, Philip looks down and asks, "By the way, should we check whether they're alive and bandage their wounds if they are? I'm not sure whether the law here frowns on killing muggers or not, and I'd hate to spend my first night in town in the clink, though..." and he looks up at the sky here, "that would be more comfortable than being in this blasted rain!"


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 26, 2004)

The rain-drenched gnome steps forward, returning the bow, "Demetrius Bluefox, at your service, fine folks. I do agree, good Philip, we should try to patch these blighters up and perhaps see if we can get them to tell us why they were ruffing up this good lad. And we should definitely get moving before someone raises an alarm, and then we should retire to a more dry abode. I would offer my dwelling, but I am sure we would not all fit inside an old rum barrel, although it is quite dry."
     Demetrius then moves over to the thug he struck with the sling's projectile, trying his best to render aid [no First Aid skill] and in the process looking for anything of value [Sleight of hand: +4 (to look innocent in the process), Search: +6 (to find anything of value)] while quietly shaking down the thug.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2004)

*Aleria*

Looking around as the others introduce themselves she leans on her staff nervously. I'm Aleria, as if the change the subject she glances towards Ruphus, "what did they mean by stay away from the orphange?" 

"Can you stablize thier wounds? I am sure the town watch will want to question them."


----------



## jpwic (Oct 26, 2004)

Thurgosh goes up to the the three thugs and looks at them. Upon finding the two worst wounded ones he mutters something under his breath and touches each of the  thugs. [OOC: spontaneously casts cure light on each of them]. Finishing up with those two he walks up to the final thug and crudely bandages the thugs wound with the thugs cloak [OOC: Heal +4]. 

"I hope someone has a way to restrain these three. Those two over there," he points to the two he healed, "may be waking up any moment now."


----------



## jpwic (Oct 26, 2004)

OOC ack, my first double post


----------



## shilsen (Oct 27, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Thurgosh goes up to the the three thugs and looks at them. Upon finding the two worst wounded ones he mutters something under his breath and touches each of the  thugs. [OOC: spontaneously casts cure light on each of them]. Finishing up with those two he walks up to the final thug and crudely bandages the thugs wound with the thugs cloak [OOC: Heal +4].
> 
> "I hope someone has a way to restrain these three. Those two over there," he points to the two he healed, "may be waking up any moment now."



 OOC: Philip takes 10 on his Spellcraft skill (10+6 = 16) to identify the spell that Thurgosh cast.

Philip shakes his head at Thurgosh's comment. "Couldn't you just have used a cure minor wounds on them? Now we have to restrain them again!" Drawing his dagger, he steps forward and bashes each of the healed pair over the head (OOC: going for nonlethal damage here). _That should take care of them for a little longer_, he thinks. 

Grinning up at the others, he says, "There - they're restrained for a bit."


----------



## Ry (Oct 27, 2004)

Kalte unlaces the rainslicked leather cords that bind the scale mail onto his arm <thwippppp... thwipppp....>.  With the cords undone, he peels back the armor to check his wound; almost entirely superficial.  Kalte then looks meaningfully at Laro, as if to say _You'd better have a damn good reason for this._


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 27, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> As he reaches them, he makes a mock bow to any and everybody. "Philip Yendis at your service. Not that it looks like you gentlemen needed much help." Focusing on the ex-victim, he asks, "So, Ruphus, what did you do to piss these thugs off?"




Ruphus looks bewildered.  "I really don't know.  I was on my back to the Temple, and these three jumped me.  I thought at first I was being mugged, but apparently, they were just trying to intimidate me."



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Looking around as the others introduce themselves she leans on her staff nervously. I'm Aleria, as if the change the subject she glances towards Ruphus, "what did they mean by stay away from the orphange?"




"Well, I spent this evening at the Lantern Street orphanage, trying to console the children there.  You see, four of the young wards there disappeared without a trace three nights ago.  Apparently, someone doesn't want the Church of St. Cuthbert involved in the matter, but I can't fathom why."



			
				rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte then looks meaningfully at Laro, as if to say _You'd better have a damn good reason for this._




Ruphus meets the eyes of the much larger barbarian, but the battered cleric can only shrug.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 27, 2004)

Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> Demetrius then moves over to the thug he struck with the sling's projectile, trying his best to render aid [no First Aid skill] and in the process looking for anything of value [Sleight of hand: +4 (to look innocent in the process), Search: +6 (to find anything of value)] while quietly shaking down the thug.




Demetrius sees only dark clothing and rain cloak, and the man's dropped sword.  But, as he assists, his hands run across a pouch that feels like it contains some coins.  Unfortunately, as he lifts the purse, the pouch clinks loudly in the process for all to hear.

[Sleight of Hand Roll 4+4=8, Search Roll 18+6=24]

[OOC: I'll update you all on the status of the downed thugs tomorrow morning.  It's been a heck of a day, and I'm just too tired tonight.]


----------



## Ry (Oct 27, 2004)

Kalte thinks for a second - "Fair enough," he says "but this rain is starting to chill me."

Kalte kneels down, and takes the mask off of one of the thugs.  "Hmmph."  Then looking over at Philip, mask in hand, facing the bard.  "What do you think - gang members?"

[OOC: Where are we on the Cauldron map?]


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 27, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte thinks for a second - "Fair enough," he says "but this rain is starting to chill me."
> 
> Kalte kneels down, and takes the mask off of one of the thugs.  "Hmmph."  Then looking over at Philip, mask in hand, facing the bard.  "What do you think - gang members?"




OOC: Correction, the thugs aren't actually wearing masks, their faces are painted half-black, half-white with some sort of grease paint.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 27, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> [OOC: Where are we on the Cauldron map?]




In the northeastern portion of the city, in an alley about halfway between the outer wall and the inner lake.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 27, 2004)

Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> Demetrius then moves over to the thug he struck with the sling's projectile, trying his best to render aid [no First Aid skill]




Demetrius' efforts to help the thug have no appreciable results [Roll 1+0=1.  Perhaps because his mind was focused more on pilfering the man's coin purse?   ]



			
				jpwic said:
			
		

> Thurgosh goes up to the the three thugs and looks at them. Upon finding the two worst wounded ones he mutters something under his breath and touches each of the  thugs. [OOC: spontaneously casts cure light on each of them]. Finishing up with those two he walks up to the final thug and crudely bandages the thugs wound with the thugs cloak [OOC: Heal +4].
> 
> "I hope someone has a way to restrain these three. Those two over there," he points to the two he healed, "may be waking up any moment now."




The healing power of Heirouneous flows from Thurgosh's hands.  The first thug touched stirs as his wounds heal considerably [Roll 8+1=9 hp healed].  The second thug's blood stops flowing and his breathing becomes less shallow, but he does not stir [Roll 2+1=3 hp healed].  Thurgosh moves over to the third thug alongside Demetrius, and tries to assist.  However, despite his best efforts, the thug doesn't seem any better [Heal Check, Roll 10+4=14].



			
				shilsen said:
			
		

> OOC: Philip takes 10 on his Spellcraft skill (10+6 = 16) to identify the spell that Thurgosh cast.
> 
> Philip shakes his head at Thurgosh's comment. "Couldn't you just have used a cure minor wounds on them? Now we have to restrain them again!" Drawing his dagger, he steps forward and bashes each of the healed pair over the head (OOC: going for nonlethal damage here). _That should take care of them for a little longer_, he thinks.
> 
> Grinning up at the others, he says, "There - they're restrained for a bit."




Philip's dagger bash strikes home on the thug that was stirring, and he slips back into unconsciousness.  The second thug looks like he won't be awakening any time soon, so Philip forgoes thumping him in the skull.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleria:"Can you stablize thier wounds? I am sure the town watch will want to question them."




Ruphus nods his head, and moves over to the third thug.  A quick prayer to St. Cuthbert has the man's wounds stabilized [Cure Minor Wounds], and he looks back up towards the party.  "So then...an adventuring company I presume?  I don't know what you wish to do with these three ruffians, but I would be most grateful if you could escort me back to my temple.  After the events that just took place...well, it would just make me feel safer.  And," he adds, "you could get out of the weather for awhile."


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 27, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> Demetrius sees only dark clothing and rain cloak, and the man's dropped sword.  But, as he assists, his hands run across a pouch that feels like it contains some coins.  Unfortunately, as he lifts the purse, the pouch clinks loudly in the process for all to hear.
> 
> [Sleight of Hand Roll 4+4=8, Search Roll 18+6=24]




   "Well, this fellow isn't doing too well!", Demetrius exclaims, pawing for the coinpurse sloppily, "I imagine, however, that he won't be needing coins anymore, where he is headed," the gnome mutters to himself quietly.

    The slightly flabbergasted gnome turns to the victim of these thugs, "Just why were these bullies after you?"

     Demetrius then looks about at the fallen attackers, trying to find any sign of his patron deity [Spot: +4 ], Olidammara (tipped off by the half white, half black facepaint).


----------



## jpwic (Oct 27, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> "So then...an adventuring company I presume?  I don't know what you wish to do with these three ruffians, but I would be most grateful if you could escort me back to my temple.  After the events that just took place...well, it would just make me feel safer.  And," he adds, "you could get out of the weather for awhile."




"Well, I would be more then happy to escort you back to your temple. It's near Heironeous' right? Although I can not speack for the others as we have not even been properly introduced yet" Thurgosh says to Ruphus. "I'm Thurgosh by the way, and I like to consider myself as one of the more militant laypeople out there," Thurgosh says as he grabs Ruphus' hand vigourosly shakes it. "Maybe when we get back we could ask you a few more questions in  a more comfortable setting."

Turning to the other four, "I suggest we head over to Cuthberts temple with Ruphus here. We may want to bring along one of these thugs with us. I don't condone torture but there are other ways to get information out of somebody, so who is in."


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 27, 2004)

"I'm in," exclaims the gnome unceremoniously, "I hear of peculiar happenings in this city, and I am sure there is more to this than meets the eye. It is more than mere coincidence that draws us together, why tempt Fate?"


----------



## shilsen (Oct 27, 2004)

Philip sheathes his dagger and says, "If nobody else wants to bother dragging this bunch to the city guards, neither will I. And I'd be happy to accompany all of you to Cuthbert's temple." 

He grins down at Demetrius. "I don't know whether us meeting is a coincidence and am not particularly interested in tempting Fate, but I am curious why she decided to piss all over me today." The last is said with a wry look at the sky and a useless attempt to shake off some of the water that has been collecting on him.

*OOC:* Does Philip know anything about the masks painted on the thugs? Bardic knowledge +3.


----------



## Ry (Oct 27, 2004)

"Well, they're not getting up any time soon - let's just _tell_ the guards that they're down here, and save ourselves the trouble.

Turning to the others, putting one hand on his chest:

"Kalte."


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 27, 2004)

"You know, Kalte," Demetrius says, "I am not so sure that telling the guards what happened is exactly the best plan. How will we prove our side? We don't really know what happened yet, suppose we get in trouble for meddling or being vigilante? Maybe we should just make our way to the temple to sort this all out where there are less prying eyes and ears."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2004)

*Aleria*

"I don't think we should just leave them here, they did break the law. Perhaps we can take them all to the church of St. Cuthberts, they will want to question them at the very least." Aleria says quietly. Turning to Ruphos she adds, "I would appreciate a place to stay as well." Giving him a small smile.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 27, 2004)

Not really having paid attention to Aleria before, Philip eyes her as she speaks. Once she stops, he says to the group in general, "I believe the lady has a point." 

Turning towards the elf-maid and taking a step forward, he says, "Beauty before brains, I always say, but when both are present together - why, 'tis a consummation devoutly to be wished for." He concludes by placing a hand on his chest and making a low, formal (and in this case, sodden) bow. As he rises, an impish grin splits his face. _Philip, you abysmal poseur,_ he thinks to himself as he straightens.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 27, 2004)

Thurgosh rolls his eyes, "Ach, lets get going before we have to get these to a room. I could really use a good mug of ale right now," he slaps Rufus on the back, "and I betch you guys are no where near as stuck up as I have heard."



> Turning towards the elf-maid and taking a step forward, he says, "Beauty before brains, I always say, but when both are present together - why, 'tis a consummation devoutly to be wished for." He concludes by placing a hand on his chest and making a low, formal (and in this case, sodden) bow. As he rises, an impish grin splits his face. _Philip, you abysmal poseur,_ he thinks to himself as he straightens.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 28, 2004)

Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> "Well, this fellow isn't doing too well!", Demetrius exclaims, pawing for the coinpurse sloppily, "I imagine, however, that he won't be needing coins anymore, where he is headed," the gnome mutters to himself quietly.)




OOC: 



Spoiler



The coin purse contains 2 silver and 10 copper coins, as Demetrius will discover whenever he opens it.





			
				Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> The slightly flabbergasted gnome turns to the victim of these thugs, "Just why were these bullies after you?"




Ruphus looks momentarily puzzled.  "Um, I just answered that question, weren't you listening?  I don't know."  Ruphus sounds slightly exasperated, and gives a look at the others in the group, as if to say, _what do you keep him around for?_ 




			
				Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> Demetrius then looks about at the fallen attackers, trying to find any sign of his patron deity [Spot: +4 ], Olidammara (tipped off by the half white, half black facepaint).




[Spot check 7+4=11] Demetrius notes that the look of the thugs' face paint, is very crude, not nearly as stylized as the proper symbol of Olidamarra.  Beyond that, there really is no sign as to whether the 'mask' relates to his deity, or something else entirely.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 28, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> "Well, I would be more then happy to escort you back to your temple. It's near Heironeous' right? Although I can not speack for the others as we have not even been properly introduced yet" Thurgosh says to Ruphus. "I'm Thurgosh by the way, and I like to consider myself as one of the more militant laypeople out there," Thurgosh says as he grabs Ruphus' hand vigourosly shakes it. "Maybe when we get back we could ask you a few more questions in  a more comfortable setting."




Ruphus, a little embarrassed for Thurgosh, replies, "Er, actually, there is no temple of Heironeous here in Cauldron.  We have temples to Pelor, Kord, Wee Jas, and of course St. Cuthbert, but that's all.  Maybe if you asked around, you could find some fellow devotees that meet in their homes or some such, but I'm not really sure."


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 28, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> *OOC:* Does Philip know anything about the masks painted on the thugs? Bardic knowledge +3.




OOC: [Bardic Knowledge Check: Roll 7+3=10] Nope, Philip has never seen or heard of this type of face marking before.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 28, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I don't think we should just leave them here, they did break the law. Perhaps we can take them all to the church of St. Cuthberts, they will want to question them at the very least." Aleria says quietly. Turning to Ruphos she adds, "I would appreciate a place to stay as well." Giving him a small smile.




Ruphus says, "I'd be glad to recommend an inn, Miss.  The Drowning Morkoth is clean and affordable, lots of adventurers stay there when passing through.  Our temple doesn't really have the accomodations for guests to stay overnight, if that's what you meant."


----------



## Ry (Oct 28, 2004)

"The dwarf is right; we've stood around long enough." says Kalte.  Then turning to Laro: "Point the way."


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 28, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Thurgosh rolls his eyes, "Ach, lets get going before we have to get these to a room. I could really use a good mug of ale right now," he slaps Rufus on the back, "and I betch you guys are no where near as stuck up as I have heard."




Ruphus looks as though he has no idea how to take Thurgosh's comment.  _Is that supposed to be a joke?_ "Err...yes, well, let's be off then.  But...what did you mean to do about these three?" he asks, indicating the unconsicous thugs.  "I'm sure we could find a watch patrol on the way to the temple.  We'd have to wake them, I think, to take them anywhere ourselves...unless you want to drag them."  He looks over at Kalte thinking, _hmm, well, that one might be up to the challenge._ 

OOC: The next post will assume that all the characters accompany Ruphus back to the temple of St. Cuthbert.  However, before I can post it, I will need to know for sure what the characters do (or don't do) with the defeated thugs.  Also, if anyone wants to ask further questions of Ruphus along the way, please post those.


----------



## Ry (Oct 28, 2004)

Kalte snorts, then mutters "What the hell."  He picks up the legs of two thugs, and starts dragging them behind him. [I'm sure they're under Kalte's drag weight, but he's not hoisting these morons.]  Looking back at the other 5, he says "you can manage the other one, right?"


----------



## jpwic (Oct 28, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte snorts, then mutters "What the hell."  He picks up the legs of two thugs, and starts dragging them behind him. [I'm sure they're under Kalte's drag weight, but he's not hoisting these morons.]  Looking back at the other 5, he says "you can manage the other one, right?"




"Well we don't need all three,  I was thinking about just taking the leader. He will be the one with the information we need anyways." Thurgosh says to Kalte when he grabbed the two thugs


----------



## Ry (Oct 28, 2004)

Kalte shrugs, still with a pant leg in each hand.  "Better safe than sorry; it's not like we can walk through the town with one of them over my shoulder and not attract attention.  Let's turn 'em in; they'll just give us lip anyway.  If you want to find out more, let's do it after we've had a chance to dry out."  then, thinking... "And if we can't visit them in jail, I can get arrested pretty quick if I want to be.  Besides, they jumped Ruphus here - let's guards them and let them figure out the reason.  The guards are OK in this town, right Ruphus?"


----------



## shilsen (Oct 28, 2004)

Since Ruphus doesn't seem interested in taking the thugs to his temple, Philip figures that just turning them over to the law will do. "Excuse me, Aleria," he says, before walking over to grab the last of the three by a leg, just as Kalte had done.

"I'm ready to move on. Lead on, Ruphus." Dragging the unconscious rogue a step further, he grimaces and looks at Thurgosh. "Thurgosh, would you mind giving me a hand with this one? I think he's got weight issues, and you look much stronger than me." _Flattery will get you everywhere._


----------



## jpwic (Oct 28, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> "I'm ready to move on. Lead on, Ruphus." Dragging the unconscious rogue a step further, he grimaces and looks at Thurgosh. "Thurgosh, would you mind giving me a hand with this one? I think he's got weight issues, and you look much stronger than me." _Flattery will get you everywhere._




Thurgosh snorts, "You keep one leg, I'll grab the other, we'll just drag him somewhere. I've got weight issues of my own you know." With that he puts his tower shield on his back again and grabs a leg of the thug that Phillip is holding.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 28, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte:"The guards are OK in this town, right Ruphus?"




"Oh, yes, I feel that they're trustworthy," Ruphus answers.


----------



## Ry (Oct 28, 2004)

Kalte talks as he walks on with Ruphus: "Alright, I'm sure they'll find us pretty quick... dragging corpses and all."

"So, Ruphus, you from this city?"


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 28, 2004)

Demetrius, still a little skeptical about the attack, shrugs it off and chips in to help out. 

    "I agree that we just need to take the leader with us, however, wouldn't the other two thugs come looking for vengeance? Will the town guard handle this just on our word?"

    Tucking away his sap and rubbing his hands together to warm them from the chill of the cold rain, the gnome surveys the limp bodies, "You know," he says scratching his chin,"if we just had a cart and a tarp we could haul off all three without too much trouble.Anyone know where we can scare up a cart on very short notice?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2004)

Blushing from the attention given to her Aleria keeps her eyes on the ground. "Its pretty obvious that these guys were up to no good, if Ruphos doesn't want to take them back to his church for questioning we should just hand them over to the next watch we see." She says as she follows the group.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 28, 2004)

Philip notices Aleria's blush and grins inwardly, but makes no comment about it, focusing rather on slowing his pace to match that of Thurgosh. Hearing Demetrius' comment, he says, "Well, hopefully Ruphus can show us a route that'll let us drop the baggage off, so to say. And even though the watch may not trust random strangers - I'm new to the city myself - I hope the word of a priest of Cuthbert will be a little more reliable."

With a sideways glance at Thurgosh, he adds, "And a Heironean's too."


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 29, 2004)

"I quite agree with your theory on the watch, Philip," Demetrius says quietly, peeking about for any possible onlookers (Spot: +4 ), "after all, I live in an old rum barrel, how credible do you think I am to the city guard? Whatever plan of action we take, I suggest we get a move on, to get out of the rain and to bring as little attention to this as possible."


----------



## jpwic (Oct 29, 2004)

"A dwarves honour is just as long as his beard," he says while stroking it, "just remember so is his memory." With that he pulls the thug he is helping to drag over a paticularily large pothole.


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 29, 2004)

*The Church of St. Cuthbert*

OOC: Sorry no post last night, I just got home too late!

IC: A strange scene unfolds as the group makes its way forth from the alley onto Magma Ave.  Kalte trudges slowly, dragging two of the downed thugs by the pantlegs, while Thurgosh and Philip share the burden of the third.

"It shouldn't be difficult to locate a town guard patrol, they've been on heightened alert since the kidnappings started," states Ruphus.

Sure enough, the party only gets as far as a half block, before a group of armed men makes its way toward them from up the street.  Demetrius spots them first [Spot Check roll 8+4=12].  The patrol consists of five men, each wearing a breastplate emblazoned with the symbol of a watchful eye wreathed in flames.  They carry halberds, short swords, and shortbows.  None of them look too thrilled about being on patrol duty on this miserable night.

The sergeant of the patrol reacts immediately as soon as he sees the bizarre situation.  His halberd thrust out before him, he shouts out, "Halt!  You there, state your business!"  Ruphus immediately intervenes, however, and the tension is diffused right away.  The cleric briefly details the events of the evening so far, and the sergeant nods thoughtfully as he speaks.  A couple of the guards eye the assortment of adventurers behind Ruphus with a bit of skepticism, but Ruphus' sincerity sways them.  It's clear that the sergeant not only believes what he is told, but that the church of St. Cuthbert must carry a good deal of respect in the city.  With a quick order to his men, the thugs are quickly bound with strong rope back to back, and readied to be taken in for questioning.  Looking at the face paint on the thugs, the sergeant muses, "Looks like the Last Laugh might be involved, but these brutes don't quite seem their usual style." 

He continues, "On the testimony of so many witnesses, we can bring these three in on assault charges, at the least.  We'll have to see if we can get them to confess to anything more serious."  Turning to the group, he adds, "Your help tonight is much appreciated.  The situation could have turned ugly if you hadn't intervened."  Then to Ruphus, "Brother Laro, we sure appreciate all that the church is doing to help with these kidnappings.  I'd suggest you get straight back to the temple now, and stay safe and dry.  Have a good evening, thanks again."

Leaving the guards to deal with the thugs, the group moves onward, following Ruphus as he leads the way to the temple.



			
				rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte:"So, Ruphus, you from this city?"




"Not originally, no.  I was placed here by the church a little over three years ago, now."

It's only a couple of blocks further to the group's destination.  The two-story church of St. Cuthbert, its white marble walls suffused with veins of vivid blue, stands in stark contrast to the buildings of bare black stone that flank it on the north end of Obsidian Avenue.  A pair of white marble statues depicting armored warriors stand on either side of the temple's heavy oaken door.  Each of the statues raises a great mace to the darkening sky.  Above the door's marble architecture are boldly inscribed the following words in Common:  WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE.

"Won't you please come inside?" invites Ruphus.  "I'm sure that acting high priest Jenya would like to speak with you."

(Assuming you do so...) 

Upon entering the temple, Ruphus is greeted by an acolyte.  "Stebben, please make these friends of mine comfortable, I must speak with Jenya."  Ruphus hurries away to report what has happened to him.  The acolyte leads the party to a small but comfortable sitting room that has a fire crackling cheerily in the fireplace.  Soon, blankets and hot tea are provided and the group is able to begin to get warm and dry.  "I'm sure Ruphus will return momentarily," says the acolyte, and then he departs.

OOC: Whew, that's kind of a long post, but I wanted to keep things moving.  We'll pause here to allow you all to interject thoughts, reactions, or dialogue pertaining to the town guard encounter, or the arrival at the temple.  Once you've done that, we'll move on.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 29, 2004)

As soon as they are indoors, Philip speaks the words of a _prestidigitation_ spell, and moments later, his clothing begins to dry around him. By the time they have spent a minute indoors, his formerly sodden garb is clean and spotless. "Better living through magic, I always say," he comments to those around him.

Once they are comfortably placed in the sitting room and holding cups of tea - which he promptly spices with his spell - he settles down in a comfortable position near Aleria and asks her, "So are you new to Cauldron too? I just got here a few minutes before hearing Ruphus yell for help. Planning to stay long?"


----------



## Ry (Oct 29, 2004)

Kalte shrugs and drinks his tea.  "Hadn't really thought about it.  I spend most of the time on the move, but if I can find a decent place to stay, or somebody that needs a good fighter, I'd stick around.  What's your name, anyway?" (addressing Philip).


----------



## shilsen (Oct 29, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte shrugs and drinks his tea.  "Hadn't really thought about it.  I spend most of the time on the move, but if I can find a decent place to stay, or somebody that needs a good fighter, I'd stick around.  What's your name, anyway?" (addressing Philip).



 Philip grins in a friendly fashion at the big warrior and replies, "Philip Yendis, at your service." 

Looking a little more closely at Kalte, he says, "By the way, don't you think you should get that cut on your arm looked at? I assume it's painful, even for one as obviously strong as yourself."


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 29, 2004)

Demetrius walks over to the large fireplace and warms himself. Turning,with his back to the fireplace, a twinkling in his eye, he casts _Prestidigitation_ [gnome spell-like ability] on himself quietly as well, smiling at Philip as he silently cleans and dries himself.

    "Certainly is nice to be inside where it is warm and dry after all that ruckus. The guards did take it much better than I thought they would, much to my surprise, this church does pack a bit of clout in the odd city of Cauldron. I do wonder, however, if this beneficient temple has spirits a bit stronger than tea to warm the soul. Has anyone heard of these Last Laugh blighters, and what they may be up to? Sounds more than a little frightening to have a gang like that roaming the streets."

  edit: seperated my paragraph a little better.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

Aleria watches Philip dry himself with a sigh, "I am going to have to learn how to do that." She thinks as she sits down close to the fire and starts to dry herself off, paying particular attention to her hair.

"I just got to the city as well," she says eyeing the human suspiciously. "I don't know how long I will be staying. I'm... looking for someone..."



			
				Philip said:
			
		

> Looking a little more closely at Kalte, he says, "By the way, don't you think you should get that cut on your arm looked at? I assume it's painful, even for one as obviously strong as yourself."




Thankfull that the topic has been changed Aleria adds in. "Well we are in a church perhaps one of the clerics can help, its the least they can do for us saving one of their own."


----------



## shilsen (Oct 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleria watches Philip dry himself with a sigh, "I am going to have to learn how to do that." She thinks as she sits down close to the fire and starts to dry herself off, paying particular attention to her hair.




As soon as Aleria begins to dry herself, Philip gives a very obvious start and says, "Oh my goodness - how ungentlemanly of me! If I may assist..." Even though he does not make a move, she immediately begins to feel the somewhat strange sensation of her clothing and hair quickly drying itself. "_Prestidigitation_ - don't leave home without it," comments Philip, with a wink to Demetrius, who he can see has the same ability.

Latching onto the gnome's last statement, Philip continues, "Perhaps we'll find out more about these Last Laugh jokers when Ruphus returns." Then his face turns a little serious, and he says, "Hopefully they aren't too powerful, since otherwise we may have made some enemies with our actions tonight." Then his face brightens and he intones in intentionally mock-epic tones, "Though if we have, there might be a bounty out on them, which could be gained by heroes brave enough to bring them to justice. Heroes mighty in thew and holiness," his eyes flicker to Kalte and Thurgosh, and then his tone takes on a tone of self-mockery, "And those like me, who watch their backs and applaud them, of course." _Who knows?_, he thinks to himself, _That might actually be the case._


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 29, 2004)

*Character Sheets Update*

OOC:

Some changes to your character sheets, if you please...

1. Philip loses one arrow, Demetrius loses one sling bullet.

2. Demetrius gains 2 sp and 10 cp for lifting the coin purse of one of the thugs.

3. Each character gains 180 xp for defeating the thugs, and rescuing Ruphus.


----------



## jpwic (Oct 30, 2004)

Upon arrving to the sitting room Thurgosh shakes himself quite thoroughly splashing water everywhere. Just as he finishes that he spots Phillip casting the spell on Aleria. "Show off," he mutters. _"its probably instinct to him. It usually is for that type of person._ ponders Thurgosh.

Going up to the rest of the group he introduces himself, "My name is Thurgosh Greybeard, and if you had not guessed by now I am one of Heironeous' laypeople. Although, I must warn you now I am considered one of the more miillitant of His congregation."


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 30, 2004)

Several minutes pass as you wait for Ruphus to return, then two figures enter through the sitting room doorway.  One is Stebben, the acolyte who initially let you in, the other is a young woman with premature streaks of gray in her rich brown hair.  She steps forward with her hand outstretched in friendship.  She wears a brown robe with golden trim and the symbol of St. Cuthbert around her neck.

“Good evening,” says the woman.  “I have spoken to Ruphus and learned of his harrowing ordeal, as well as your remarkable heroism.  I’m Jenya Urikas, the acting high priest, and I am in your debt.  Will you stay long enough to entertain a proposal?”


----------



## jpwic (Oct 30, 2004)

"I'm Thurgosh," he says to Jenya, "I don't know about the others but I am always willing to help out my brothers and sisters of the cloth."


----------



## Ry (Oct 30, 2004)

Kalte: "If you'll need a strong arm, I'll hear you out.   Oh, and if you're a healer, I've got a strong arm that could use a bit of help." (indicating his arm)


----------



## shilsen (Oct 30, 2004)

Philip rises to his feet and makes a bow. "Good evening, high priestess," he says, his tone more formal than when he was speaking moments ago. "I cannot make pretensions to 'remarkable heroism', or heroism of any kind, being a curious passerby and simply present while some of these other brave people apprehended the criminals. However, I have nowhere to go at his moment, and will be pleased to hear your proposition." 

Resuming his seat, he waits to hear what she says. _Let me guess,_ he thinks to himself. _Great danger, good of the city, potential rewards, likely death and dismemberment, need for great heroes._


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 30, 2004)

"Demetrius Bluefox at your service, High Priestess," the gnome says, bowing low before Jenya, "if I may be of assistance I shall try my best."

   The gnome looks towards the ceiling, slowly scratching his short beard as if in contemplation, then adds, "There is a bit of a reward in the proposition of yours?"


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 30, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte: "If you'll need a strong arm, I'll hear you out.   Oh, and if you're a healer, I've got a strong arm that could use a bit of help." (indicating his arm)




Jenya moves over to look at Kalte's arm.  "Mmm, yes, let's do take care of that."  She lays her hand on the barbarian's arm, and with a quick prayer to St. Cuthbert, the wound disappears.

[CLW, 2 hp healed]


----------



## Sebastian O (Oct 30, 2004)

*The Mission*

[OOC: I know we don't have Aleria's acceptance of the charge, yet, but I'm moving forward under the assumption that she also is interested.  *Mimic*, feel free to retro-post as needed.]

Jenya nods as the group assents to stay and listen to her offer.  She appears to be relieved, as though a weight has lifted from her shoulders.



			
				Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> Demetrius:  he gnome looks towards the ceiling, slowly scratching his short beard as if in contemplation, then adds, "There is a bit of a reward in the proposition of yours?"




"There is indeed, as you will hear.  You have likely heard that these have been troubled times for our city of late.  Mysterious disappearances have been occurring, and the people are getting restless about the inability of the authorities to find anything out.  This has been bad enough, but three nights ago, four children disappeared from the Lantern Street orphanage.  This has taken an already serious problem to a new level of villainy."  Anger burns in the short woman's eyes as she speaks.  "In light of this development, I felt that our church could not sit idly by any longer, and we publicly pledged to do all we could to locate the missing children.  This is why Ruphus visited the orphanage on his mission of mercy tonight.  Obviously, someone is displeased that the temple has gotten involved, and they wanted to send us a message.  Well, the message has been well received, but it has only strengthened my resolve to bring these kidnappers to justice.  I need your help to find the missing townsfolk, the children especially, and punish those responsible for these crimes.  I will offer as reward money 2500 gold pieces for your aid.  What say you?"

[OOC: Feel free to ask questions of Jenya at this time.]


----------



## Ry (Oct 30, 2004)

Kalte grins.  "I don't know much about trackin' 'em down, but ... fight child snatchers for money?  I can't see a downside.  As far as tracking them down, though... what do you think, Phil?  You seem pretty chatty."

Before anyone else replies, Kalte turns back to the priestess, and adds: "But we'd have to know you'd bail us out from the guards, if we needed it.  I think we'll make a ruckus - even just the dwarf and me."


----------



## shilsen (Oct 31, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Kalte grins.  "I don't know much about trackin' 'em down, but ... fight child snatchers for money?  I can't see a downside.  As far as tracking them down, though... what do you think, Phil?  You seem pretty chatty."




Philip lifts an eyebrow at the dimunitive form of his name, but doesn't comment on it. Instead, he smiles back at Kalte and replies, "Sure - I'll help as much as I can. Might be interesting, and I could use the money." Apparently as an afterthought, he says, "And anyone kidnapping children can't be doing it for fun reasons, in my estimation." _Probably reasons it's better not to mention_, he thinks to himself, wincing inwardly at some of the possibilities that come to mind.

Turning to Jenya, he waits till Kalte finishes addressing her and says, "Since Ruphus has been to the orphanage, any information he - or anyone else - can give us about the place and the kidnappings would be useful. Actually, any and all information that you can give us. Names, locations - anything at all." Pausing for a moment in thought, he continues, "And whatever you can tell us about this Last Laugh gang. I doubt they were bothering Ruphus about the visit because they didn't like his face."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sebastian O said:
			
		

> [OOC: I know we don't have Aleria's acceptance of the charge, yet, but I'm moving forward under the assumption that she also is interested.  *Mimic*, feel free to retro-post as needed.]




ooc: Sorry for the delay, Real life commitments has kept me away from the computer for the last little while

Smiling, she thanks Philip for drying her clothes and hair...

Listening to the high priestess Aleria gives out a small gasp of disbelief that someone would actually kidnap orphans...

"Of course I will help you priestess. I agree with Philip, any information that Ruphus can supply use would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Ry (Oct 31, 2004)

[OOC: Sense motive +0 to see if Kalte picks up on Philip's annoyance at the shortened name] "How about you, gnome?  You could be a help ... uh ...  finding ... criminals." (Kalte gives a small, deliberate cough.)


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 31, 2004)

"Finding criminals, you say?," Demetrius says with a cocked eyebrow, "I suppose I could try to spot a few scoundrels and ruffians, not like I have a special eye for that sort of thing, you understand, but I would be willing to give it a try. It would be handy to know what sort of thieve's guild or guilds are operating here. I wouldn't want my poking about to get us all in a sticky situation. Hopefully Ruphus can lead us in the proper direction. I am willing to throw in my lot to help bring these miscreants to justice. And as long as I don't have to shave my beard off and act as a decoy, I am all for whatever plan we can concoct."


----------



## shilsen (Oct 31, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> [OOC: Sense motive +0 to see if Kalte picks up on Philip's annoyance at the shortened name]




OOC: I guess I wasn't clear there - Philip isn't annoyed; he's just not used to being called by the short form of his name. Now if Kalte starts calling him Pip, _then_ there might be trouble


----------



## Ry (Oct 31, 2004)

[OOC: Kalte was really going to continue using the shortform regardless of the outcome of the roll...  ... He can't remember Demetrius' name, though, so he hasn't figured out how he's going to maul it.  OOC Lament: Oh, had I only pushed down the wisdom to get a 12 int!]...


----------



## jpwic (Oct 31, 2004)

"Sounds like a worthy cause, as I said before I will help in any possible way that I can." Thurgosh affirms.

OOC Sorry for not answering earlier my net connection has been really messed up this weekend


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Oct 31, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> [OOC: Kalte was really going to continue using the shortform regardless of the outcome of the roll...  ... He can't remember Demetrius' name, though, so he hasn't figured out how he's going to maul it.  OOC Lament: Oh, had I only pushed down the wisdom to get a 12 int!]...




[OOC:Not like I am trying to help you mangle the little scoundrel's name, but the last post on the previous page the gnome does squeak out his full name, I think you could reasonably use that. It was the original post in which Demetrius was offering his services.]


----------



## shilsen (Nov 1, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> [OOC: Kalte was really going to continue using the shortform regardless of the outcome of the roll...  ... He can't remember Demetrius' name, though, so he hasn't figured out how he's going to maul it.  OOC Lament: Oh, had I only pushed down the wisdom to get a 12 int!]...




OOC:  I say you just call him Dim


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 1, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> OOC:  I say you just call him Dim




 ...  :\


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 2, 2004)

Egads, we have already slipped to the third page.........


----------



## shilsen (Nov 3, 2004)

Dragon-Slayer said:
			
		

> Egads, we have already slipped to the third page.........



 OOC: I'd noticed. Hopefully everyone's back from the polls and posting soon. Yoohoo, Mr DM!


----------



## Ry (Nov 4, 2004)

[OOC: Helloooooo-oooo!  

Well, that didn't work.  

Well, to keep the thread alive... let's talk about glaive wielders!
Anyway, have you ever noticed how exciting 2-weapon fighting can be if you combine it with Monkey Grip, Cleave, a glaive in one hand, and a light non-reach weapon in the other?  Funny things happen - you threaten both 5' and 10'... but the big question is how Cleave works.

Do you guys know of any exotic weapons that threaten both 5' and 10' away?]

Kalte listens _really _ intently.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 4, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> [OOC: Helloooooo-oooo!
> 
> Well, that didn't work.
> 
> ...




What was the big question? Since the feat specifically says that you have to cleave with the same weapon that dropped an enemy and can't take a 5-foot step before making the free cleave attack, I think it takes care of questions about which targets and methods are available.  



> Do you guys know of any exotic weapons that threaten both 5' and 10' away?]




Besides the spiked chain?


----------



## Ry (Nov 4, 2004)

[D'oh.  You're right.  Curses.  Yeah, and I meant besides the spiked chain - I'm looking for damage, crits, and reach, but not special bonuses to tripping and whatnot.  I sure hope this threadgame isn't actually dead.]...


----------



## jpwic (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I was really looking forward to playing in this..


----------



## shilsen (Nov 5, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Yeah I was really looking forward to playing in this..



 Same here. Hopefully Sebastian O is temporarily busy. I can't recall seeing him post elsewhere on the site recently.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 5, 2004)

If he doesn't make it back, I will give DMing it a try, I have all of the Dungeon magazines containing this campaign, I just haven't read the campaign. If sebastiono doesn't post in a few days, I will at least give it a try in the interim, hoping he shows up and giving the game a chance.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me, here is hoping he comes back though... I was starting to think my character was a jink or something.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 6, 2004)

Sounds good to me too. Thanks for the offer, Dragon-Slayer.


----------



## jpwic (Nov 6, 2004)

Sounds great


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 6, 2004)

I am going to go ahead and read through the adventure tonight. The fifth player that applied in the original thread can come in as the alternate. This would be rangerjohn's friend, if that player is out, then Eonthar.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 10, 2004)

*Ba-da-bump*


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 10, 2004)

"Splendid," Jenya says,"I am very pleased that you have decided to help. You will need to investigate the Lantern Street Orphanage, where the children have been abducted from. Three nights ago four children were taken from the orphanage and they were just the last taken in a bizarre string of disappearances and robberies. One of the most disturbing facets of this mystery is that the orphanage has not only strongly barred windows for the children's protection, but extremely good locks of excellent quality."

    Ruphus steps into the room, bearing a piece of paper, looking much better than he was when you brought him here. "The have accepted the charge to help us?", he asks Jenya.

     "Thankfully yes," Jenya replies, extending her hand to take the paper from the young cleric.

      "Through divination I have received this cryptic message regarding the whereabouts of the missing orphans. It reads:

_The locks are key to finding them.
                  Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron.
                       But beware the doors with teeth.
                       Descend into the malachite hold.
                   Where precious life is bought with gold.
                  Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long._

         This message is most mysterious, and we need your help in unraveling the riddle. The Church of St Cuthbert has vowed to find these children and put an end to this. I suggest you begin at the orphanage in your hunt for clues and an answer to this." She hands the paper to Philip for safekeeping.

          Jenya regards each of you, smiling gently. "This is a very noble effort you are about to embark upon, and all of Cauldron will appreciate an end to this nightmare. Rest well and tomorrow you may set out for the orphanage."


----------



## Ry (Nov 11, 2004)

"Alright.  By morning, I'll be ready to break some people.  You guys work on the solving end."  Kalte then immediately lays down on the temple's stone floor, with his sack underneath his head.  He may already be asleep, but it's difficult to tell.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2004)

Aleria studies the message that Jenya had gotten, she wasn't very good at riddles but they always annoyed her until she could solve it.

"Can anyone figure out what the riddle means?" she asks quietly keeping her voice low so she doesn't disturb Kalte's sleep.

The first line is pretty straightforward I would think, locks and keys, when we go to the orphanage we will have to pay special attention to the locks. See who has keys to them.

"Below the cauldron... could it mean the city its self? That they are underground? Although I have no idea what it means by doors with teeth? Why would a door have teeth?"

"Half a dwarf binds them... How do you get half a dwarf? Undead? Or like half-elves?"


----------



## shilsen (Nov 11, 2004)

*sorry - double post*


----------



## shilsen (Nov 11, 2004)

Philip scratches his head for a moment, casting his mind back over previous riddles and scraps of lore he has encountered which may help with this one*. 

"I think you are probably right about the first line, Aleria," he comments slowly, sounding more serious than usual. "Perhaps the second line refers to a secret or hidden doorway of some kind. I wonder if the word "cauldron" refers to the city itself and the area below it, or if it is something more mundane, like a kitchen or something like that."

Concentrating as he works down the lines of the divination, Philip's voice drops to a musing tone. "Doors with teeth may refer to some strange monster - or perhaps a portcullis? And malachite is simply a green metal ore, so that doesn't help much. Precious life bought with gold? Perhaps there will be someone to bribe, or gold is used more metaphorically, such as the gold of the sun. And half a dwarf? Maybe a creature descended formed from a dwarf and a member of another race? Or a monster which is half-dwarf, like a centaur is half-horse and half-human?"

Pausing, he looks at the others, and his familiar roguish smile returns to his face as his brow unfurrows. "There - have I confused everyone yet?"

*OOC: Using Bardic knowledge (+3)


----------



## jpwic (Nov 12, 2004)

"Hmmm could a door with teeth be some sort of porticullis?"  Thurgosh proffers, "I've never liked riddles myself."


----------



## shilsen (Nov 12, 2004)

Philip lifts an eyebrow at Thurgosh's comment and then grins. "Hey! No fair!" he says, his apparently serious tone belied by the mischievious look on his face. "I just suggested a portcullis. I'm shocked that a priest would try to steal someone else's ideas - shocked, I tell you!"


----------



## Ry (Nov 12, 2004)

(Kalte's low grumbles bounce off the walls and tumble over to the rest of the party) "green... 'alachite's green...  like copp'r... an' gold... gold... mebbe... slave market... for n'crom'ncers... uuughhh" (the barbarian's back gives a small shudder).


----------



## jpwic (Nov 12, 2004)

"Ooiops, sorry about that,, I was lost in my thoughts."

OOC Ack, thats what happens when you just skim over other peoples posts


----------



## shilsen (Nov 12, 2004)

jpwic said:
			
		

> "Ooiops, sorry about that,, I was lost in my thoughts."
> 
> OOC Ack, thats what happens when you just skim over other peoples posts



 OOC: But it's way more fun when that happens - esp. since it gives Philip a chance to be even more of a jackass than he generally is


----------



## Mimic (Nov 12, 2004)

"We could discuss this all night and still be no closer to solving the riddle, perhaps we should all get a good nights sleep and check out the orphange in the morning." Aleria tells the group quietly.

If the church is willing to put us up for the night she will accept it if not go to the closest inn and purchase a room.


----------



## Dragon-Slayer (Nov 12, 2004)

OOC:  Hey everyone, just a quick note. I have had a busy couple of days and I am almost out the door again, but I am trying not to leave you hanging. When I get back in this evening I plan on getting everyone sorted out (putting the gnome on hold and introducing Badger's character) as well as getting on with the adventure. I hope to hit it fairly consistently from this evening on.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 13, 2004)

OOC: No complaints here, Dragon-Slayer. I'm just grateful that you decided to pick up DMing duties.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 16, 2004)

Guess I spoke too soon


----------



## Mimic (Nov 16, 2004)

Well that's a bummer...


----------



## Ry (Nov 16, 2004)

Yep; a huge bummer.  Ah, well... there are other Pbp's out there... somewhere.


----------

